# I need help with my 17th Century Hard Fantasy setting of Japan and Asia



## lwhitehead (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi folks I need serious help with early 17th century Sengoku Period of Japan, like books and sources.


The land itself is Europe but instead of having European populating the land it's Asias, and the map is flip from left to right,


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Nov 25, 2017)

What I need help with when Firearms First came to Japan timeframe, and when Westerner as well.

LW


----------



## aj47 (Nov 25, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> What I need help with when Firearms First came to Japan timeframe, and when Westerner as well.
> 
> LW



First part.  type "when were firearms introduced to Japan" into your favorite search engine.  Watch it tell you.

Second part.  type "when did the first europeans arrive in Japan" into your favorite search engine.  Watch it tell you.


----------



## Birb (Nov 26, 2017)

Honestly, dude, I think you should take some creative license with your work, stop asking and start writing, then post it here. I'm sure there are others that are more than willing to read your work and assist you with any glaring mistakes you might have made.

Also, I think these are questions that you can either look up by yourself or ask a librarian. Sorry, but most (if not all, I mean it is a writing website) of us here are writers, not history scholars. I doubt many of the people have the information you seek on hand

Regardless, I hope you find what you're looking for and I hope you post the story here, good luck!




1




1


----------

